# great service



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

thanks to wild bill,i went into anglers mall a fly shop in parma heights today. the owner george is a great guy. im brand new to fly fishing,and i just needed some stuff to get started and practice. he got me in the right direction,wasn't a salesman. this guy knows his stuff. i was there about one and half hours soaking up his knowledge. it seemed like i was only there 10 minutes.he even rigged my rod up for me. he was like talking to a buddy. awesome guy.its really nice to have people like george out there that are willing to to take the time with ya.i learned alot from this guy in the one in a half hours. if you guys are looking for a good fly shop with great services. its called anglers mall on pearl rd. close to southland shopping center. thanks again will bill for telling me about that place


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

.......................


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

sorry anglers mail


----------



## fishmaster22 (Apr 20, 2005)

George is a great guy. He really knows his stuff when it comes to steelhead. I know the last owner chased a lot of people away, but George is not like him. If you're in the area stop by and give him a chance. The shop is on Pearl Road in between 130th and York right next to the Gun Shop.


----------



## wildbill (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Buckeye6..Glad to help..I knew nothing about flyrod fishing before I went there..George got me setup and catching fish last year..Sometimes in the warmer weather he would watch me cast and correct some of the little (major at the time) mistakes..He really improved my presentation. If you get into tying he will help you with that..It's really neat to slam a steelhead on your own fly!! Now I'me hooked!!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

do they only sell fly fishing stuff....
i would like to go there and check it out, right by my house


----------



## wildbill (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey l.soap..Just fly stuff, but he has very hard to find and hard to find items..I just got a 8oz weigh net from new zealand..can't wait to try it out...also has a lot of fly patterns that catch fish


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

When did George take over the business. Last time I was in there I spent $215 and whoever was running the show made me feel like he was doing me a favor taking my money. He was the same butthead personality as the characters in the Gun Shop next door. I lived three blocks South of the stores and would travel to Backpackers or TMF just so I didn't have to deal with those jerks.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

ill be going there tommorow, after rodmakers.... what time do they close?


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

i think george told me he bought the business one and a half years ago. he closes at 530 on the weekdays. 11-4 on saturdays.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That explains the difference in what I experienced. Last time there was 21/2 or 3 yrs ago. Are the stonefaced buttheads still in the Gun Shop?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

thanks buckeye


----------



## wildbill (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey liquidsoap...Anglersmail is open till 8pm monday..Closed on tuesday..

Shortdrift..Good to see you online..we talked to you and your son a few years ago on the ice at presque..you lost your lunch boxes??? I know how you feel about the stone face bas....!!(Dave) he sold out I would never buy s...!! from him...I friend told me about the new owner..they treated me right and almost guaranteed me steelhead..If I hadn't gone there I never would have gotten hooked on steelhead.


----------

